# Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!



## Caracal (13. Mai 2012)

*Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Im aktuellen Prospekt Seite 15 steht es ganz groß geschrieben.
Ab dem 15.05.2012 gibts es Diablo 3 mit einem Poster für 49,99€ zum abholen.
Damit reagiert Saturn auf das Angebot von Amazon das seit einigen Tagen auch bei 49,99€ liegt.

Die besten Angebote im aktuellen SATURN Prospekt

[EDIT]
 Mediamarkt sogar für 44€ !!!!
CE 66€
http://s14.directupload.net/images/120513/u5i7ewxj.jpg
!!!ACHTUNG!!!... Mediamarkt Preis möglicherweise nur in Berlin.

Promarkt: 49€     http://www.promarkt.de/VIP/HPmsEwC2e0EAAAErA.Zct2bZ.html Seite 5
Gamestop: 59€  http://www.gamestop.de/PC/Games/197/
Real,-: 59,95€  http://www.real.de/wochenangebote/haushalt-co/elektro-unterhaltung.html Seite 3


----------



## ShadowBear40K (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€ !!!!*

Beim Angebot vom Mediamarkt wäre ich vorsichtig. Der Preis ist wohl nur Regional und nicht Bundesweit.


----------



## Caracal (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€ !!!!*



ShadowBear40K schrieb:


> Beim Angebot vom Mediamarkt wäre ich vorsichtig. Der Preis ist wohl nur Regional und nicht Bundesweit.


 Kann gut sein das der Preis bei Mediamarkt nur in Berlin gilt aufgrund des Mitternachtsverkaufs bei dem einige Entwickler von Blizzard vor Ort sind.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Ich warte ne Weile und hol mir das Spiel dann für 30.


----------



## DiabloJulian (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Hoffen wir mal, dass die CE auf Amazon auch auf diabolische 66€ heruntergeht^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*



DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass die CE auf Amazon auch auf diabolische 66€ heruntergeht^^


 
Glaub ich nicht bei dem derzeitigen Verfügbarkeitsstatus!


----------



## Freakless08 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

TOLL
Bei BOL.de sind es sogar nur 49,95 €
Beim Promarkt kostet es 49,00 € oder 49,- €.


Wo ist da die News oder soll das hier Schleichwerbung im Auftrag der Media-Saturn Holding werden, da Media Markt und Saturn zusammen gehören?


----------



## Caracal (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> TOLL
> Bei BOL.de sind es sogar nur 49,95 €
> Beim Promarkt kostet es 49,00 € oder 49,- €.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe noch weitere Shops aufgenommen. Und ich wollte nur Ladengeschäfte zeigen, denn Onlineversand bis Dienstag wird wohl etwas knapp.


----------



## Frittenkalle (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Wer zum Teufel kauft seine Spiele im Wucherladen Gamestop?


----------



## addicTix (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*



Frittenkalle schrieb:


> Wer zum Teufel kauft seine Spiele im Wucherladen Gamestop?


Wucherladen würd' ich den GameStop nicht nennen... Hab dort The Darkness 2 uncut für 40€ ca. 1 Woche nach Release gekauft...


----------



## Jackhammer (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

und in der bucht geht die CE im schnitt für ca. 135€ weg


----------



## blackout24 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Ich hätte auch schon Käufer für mein B.Net Account gehabt für 100 Euro, weil ich als "Einer der Auserwählen" ein extra Sigel und Achivement für die Closed Beta Teilnahme bekomme was man nie wieder erwerben können wird.


----------



## hatterboy (13. Mai 2012)

Und ich habe meine bei amazon uk für 34£ oder so bestellt. Die preise sind fast immer besser.


----------



## tFFMrPink (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

ich hab mein d3 von buch.de für 44€ sollte morgen kommen


----------



## drogado (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

im saturn von nürnberg und fürth kostet diablo 3 nur 39€. stand heut in unserer zeitung sonntagsblitz als angebot.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Das beste Anegbot hatte/hat immernoch PCGH mit ihrem Diablo 3 Abo. Da kommen die anderen Läden einfach nicht mit finde ich


----------



## cvzone (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*



drogado schrieb:


> im saturn von nürnberg und fürth kostet diablo 3 nur 39€. stand heut in unserer zeitung sonntagsblitz als angebot.


 
Glaub ich gern, hab damals SC2 auch für 39 Euro beim MM am Release Day gekauft. Manchmal haben bestimmte Märkte solche Schnapper.


----------



## svigo (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das beste Anegbot hatte/hat immernoch PCGH mit ihrem Diablo 3 Abo. Da kommen die anderen Läden einfach nicht mit finde ich


 wann liefern die eigentlich?

habe meine Rechnung am Freitag bezahlt , hab das Gefühl das wird nicht pünktlich kommen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Das diese Schleichwerbung in den Bereich News fällt wage ich stark zu bezweifeln 
PCGH macht doch schon genug Werbung für D3.
Dort wäre der Thread viel besser aufgehoben.
Ich kann auch nicht für das Spiel was mich gerade besonders interessiert eine News aufmachen und Werbung verbreiten, das sollte auch für D3 gelten.


----------



## toony1981 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Bei Expert kostet Diablo 3 45 Euro. Scheint für alle Expert läden zu gelten.


----------



## Der Ninja (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Ich habe vor 20 Minuten Diablo 3 im Saturn (Saarbrücken) erworben. Ich müsste 49.99€ bezahlen, aber an der Kasse wurden 39.99€ verlangt (danke Gott für diesen Fehler). Es hat schon Vorteile wenn man in der Nähe von einer "Großstadt" studiert und weit von daheim weg wohnt.


----------



## DeMeP (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Im Saturn im Löhrcenter in Koblenz hat bereits auch geschätzte 400 Exemplare zum Verkauf


----------



## dvux (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

weiß jemand was über die ladenpreise in Stuttgart/WN


----------



## Seabound (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Ich werd mich morgen dann auch ma aufmachen zum Saturn und wohl dort kaufen.


----------



## ShadowBear40K (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Jemand in Hamburg im Saturn/Mediamarkt Glück gehabt?


----------



## Reisfisch (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*



dvux schrieb:


> weiß jemand was über die ladenpreise in Stuttgart/WN


 weis jemand ob man in Stuttgart auch schon am 14. iwo D3 bekommt?


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Ich warte ne Weile und hol mir das Spiel dann für 30. 


Vorsicht das du nicht zu lange warten musst wenn man mal Starcraft 2 als Bsp heranzieht ​


----------



## dvux (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

also MM Fellbach und WN haben heute Nachmittag noch nichts rausgegeben


----------



## Robonator (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*



ShadowBear40K schrieb:


> Jemand in Hamburg im Saturn/Mediamarkt Glück gehabt?


 
Würd mich auch interessieren. Gehe erst morgen hin :/


----------



## Kelth (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*



Reisfisch schrieb:


> weis jemand ob man in Stuttgart auch schon am 14. iwo D3 bekommt?


 Also eben ma n bischen Telefoniert ^^
Saturn in Esslingen hats heute (!) für 50€. MediaMarkt 60€ (allerdings in Eislingen/Fils, vllt. ist es in Esslingen aber auch billiger wegen Saturn, sprich mehr Konkurrenz).


----------



## TheOnLY (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Meins is schon da (bei Amazon bestellt)^^


----------



## JackBauer006 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das beste Anegbot hatte/hat immernoch PCGH mit ihrem Diablo 3 Abo. Da kommen die anderen Läden einfach nicht mit finde ich


 Hat schon jemand die D3 Prämie geliefert bekommen??? Geld ist schon seit Monatsanfang per Lastschrift eingezogen worden, hoffe doch es kommt auch spätestens morgen die Prämie^^
Bitte schreibt, falls jmd die Prämie heute schon in der Post hatte


----------



## MfDoom (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*



Reisfisch schrieb:


> weis jemand ob man in Stuttgart auch schon am 14. iwo D3 bekommt?


Habe D3 gerade für 50 im MM in Fellbach bekommen. Saturn in der Innenstadt verkaufts auch schon.


----------



## dvux (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Habe D3 gerade für 50 im MM in Fellbach bekommen. Saturn in der Innenstadt verkaufts auch schon.


 
50€ ausgeschrieben und im angebot? wie sind den deren bestände?
war heute nachmittag (also Mo, den 14.) da und da wollten die mir keines rausrücken...


----------



## MfDoom (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

war auch am Freitag da, da hiess es, es wird 60 Eus kosten und auf keinen fall schon am Montag verkauft ^^
kann sich anscheinend schnell ändern. An Beständen war ein Grabbeltisch vollgepackt mit den normalen Versionen


----------



## dvux (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

so hab jetzt auch 6 exemplare in Fellbach holen können


----------



## Harti52 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Blöd, das jeder Mediamarkt seine eigenen Preise macht...da wird man richtig neidisch. Der nächste bei mir "um die Ecke" verkauft D3 für 60 Euro  Hätt ich das gewusst, hätt ich mir 1,5 Std Fahrzeit sparen können und es gleich bei Blizzard geholt 

ABER...ICh habs jetzt und heut Abend nach der Arbeit wird gezockt


----------



## eVoX (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Man hätte vorher auch anrufen können, selbst Schuld würde ich sagen, merkst du dir dann für das nächste Mal.


----------



## Seabound (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Ich habe Diablo III grad für 4,95 € bestellt. 

Und zwar bei Thalia.de. Geht ganz einfach!  Ich hab bei uns in der Firma nen Verbesserungsvorschlag eingereicht und nen 40 € Gutschein (die Geizkragen  ) für nen Einkauf bei Thalia.de bekommen. Der fliegt schon seit Monaten hier rum. Kürzlich hatte ich Geburtstag und hab von Thalia per Mail nen 5 € Einkaufsgutschein bekommen. Beides verrechnet. Bumms, 4,95 für Diablo III. Die Woche hab ich eh keine Zeit und am WE bin ich aufem 24 Stunden-Rennen, da kann ich ruhig bestellen und dann gemütlich nächste Woche anfangen zu zocken. Perfekto!


----------



## turbosnake (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 auch bei Saturn für 49,99€ und bei Mediamarkt 44€ + CE 66€!*

Wo ist eigentlich das Poster bei der Saturn Version?

Wobei das Spiel ist wichtiger.


----------



## Lude969 (17. Mai 2012)

Meine Abo Prämie ist gestern gekommen.


----------

